
Operating Systems: Three Easy Pieces - h43k3r
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/
======
MichailP
Anybody knows about OS lectures that use this and are freely available?

~~~
orangeshark
There is an Operating System class by the University of Virginia that teaches
the course in Rust. The course can be found here. [http://rust-
class.org/](http://rust-class.org/)

